# Compressor Advice Please



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

full auto nail gun


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

tyler durden said:


> mac 2400 @amazon for 249.00
> 
> I have this and it is the best, so quite.
> see the reviews


 
I've had the MAC 2400 for two years, No problems at all:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> full auto nail gun



LOL! Cooooooolllll!


Check this guy out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVNnUynR8Bs


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

2ndGen said:


> Check this guy out...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVNnUynR8Bs


There's no way all his nail heads are not either over driven or sticking a bit proud. I'm a little suspicious of the quality of that work.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> There's no way all his nail heads are not either over driven or sticking a bit proud. I'm a little suspicious of the quality of that work.


Generally, nails (under the right condition) will almost all fall into place ok. 

But he's definately not hittin' the marks he needs to.

Still, I used it to show how fast a roofing gun needs to cycle. My criticisms are noted under my YouTube profile there as "TemplarRican".

Now me on the other hand, I'm faster "and" accurate.

One thing I do differntly is that I use one hand to set the shingle and never take my hand off the gun or put it down.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Having done all of the ones mentioned, plus a few more, I'd sheathing is without a doubt the higher volume, especially when done with a nail gun, vs stapler.
I used to be able to overload 2 3hp electric compressors when face nailing a subfloor with a framing nailer & ring shanks on apartment jobs.
Don't under estimate the value of a bigger surge tank for high volume needs.
Another major factor is the hose distance/hose size/regulator cfm ratings.
A local flooring contractor used to use a regulator on a skid just prior to their underlayment stapler, so as to keep the air pressure high right before the gun. They kept a gas compressor in their van, & ran long hoses to the regulator right before the underlayment stapler. I usually trashed the regulators that come with small compressors, in favor of one rated for higher hp compressors. It makes a huge difference on pressure recovery at the gun after each shot.
You can also tweak the compressor cut off switch a few pounds so as to create a bigger reserve. 5 gal at 130 lbs is much more than 5 gals at 120 lbs. Just be shure that your compressor doesn't struggle with finishing it's cycle at the higher pressure, or it will toast prematurely. The other up side is that the pressure switch will last much longer due to less cycling.
Also, don't underestimate what a small air leaks can do. Aside from pressure loss, they bring more moisture to the gun, cause more gun freezing, & damage to the o-rings.

Joe


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Railman said:


> Having done all of the ones mentioned, plus a few more, I'd sheathing is without a doubt the higher volume, especially when done with a nail gun, vs stapler.
> I used to be able to overload 2 3hp electric compressors when face nailing a subfloor with a framing nailer & ring shanks on apartment jobs.
> Don't under estimate the value of a bigger surge tank for high volume needs.
> Another major factor is the hose distance/hose size/regulator cfm ratings.
> ...


I swapped my 120# regulator on my emglo with a 150# long ago when my brother dropped and broke it.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Those dinky dewalts would not be able to suffice a real framing crew of 2 guys.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

My advice....don't leave your compressor out over night where it might freeze. I just got mine back + a new regulator. Hmmm...moisture inside the regulator expands when it freezes, just enough to BREAK THE D%^&%MN THING

On a commercial job 3 years back we used a pull behind LeRoi diesel compressor with the 1" line and built-in oiler. It ran 20 guns and never had to run above idle speed. You could even use a blow chuck to clean your work area and never lose pressure for everyone else. 

For small jobs, I like Emglo or Rol Air with an extra in-line tank (not sure what they're called) to add volume.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Anybody here try this compressor for $89 + $49 shipping?
I bought one for my dad. It puts out 115 psi, 7.3CFM @ 40 psi & a 2.5 hp motor. The wheels are cheap, the frame is not as heavy as Dewalt's & the tank doesn't look any larger than Dewalt's 4 gallon, even though it claims a 6 gallon tank (Euro gallon?). It does require oil. 
Outside of filling tires, we haven't really tried it out. My dad's 1/2" impact runs about 5CFM, that will be a good test when he brings it from work so that we can try it out. I hung it from his garage ceiling & connected it to a 50" hose reel.
If a larger tank is what he will need for impact tools, I wonder why we can't connect his old 20 gallon tank from his old Craftsman compressor inline to the new one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-GALLON-2-5-HP...ryZ22662QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

